# Calgary Alberta canada?



## Max Jordan (Dec 30, 2013)

anyone From Around Calgary?
ive been here for a year. i dont really know that much people
it would be nice to meet someone. 
maybe we can be friends. or just hang out
i just wanna get out of my house but i got nowhere to go to
or anyone to spend some time with


----------



## Daspletosaurus (Apr 21, 2015)

Are you still on this forum?


----------



## USAS (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll be going to Edmonton, Alberta in a week but I'm looking to hang out with a female preferably late 20s to mid 30s. I'm a female in early 30s btw.


----------



## GoodKidMadCity (Jul 21, 2012)

Mid 20's male opening to getting a coffee with edmonton peeps


----------

